# Clear Divider?



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can I use a clear plexiglas glass divider or is it to stressful for 2 male Betta fish


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> Can I use a clear plexiglas glass divider or is it to stressful for 2 male Betta fish


lets put it this way. would you get annoyed if your neighbor was constantly looking inside your house? :hmm:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I always heard that a mirror can upset them if pointed for too long. I would only use a solid divider to be safe


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay


----------



## Stardancer (Jan 2, 2011)

From what I've heard, most males will get used to each other after a while. They may spend a day or two flaring at each other, but after it becomes obvious that they can't get each other they'll stop caring.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's what I thought too some one on another forum said that they had one and the fish were flaring for about 30 minutes then just went and did there thing and left each other alone


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> That's what I thought too some one on another forum said that they had one and the fish were flaring for about 30 minutes then just went and did there thing and left each other alone


I wouldn't use a clear divider. I use white mesh, that is definitely see-through, but I double it up to where it is almost impossible to distinguish what can be seen on the other side. Every now and then my CT Betta will dart out of his log to see what is on the other side, but unless my other Betta is right against the divider, he loses interest.

Using a clear divider, I would be afraid of them constantly hitting themselves against it in an attempt to chase/attack the other.


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

even if your bettas get used to each other i think your actually destroying a natural aggression in them. why do you think people train thier male bettas by letting them see one another or using a mirror? its a way to get good exercise and to let them flare and show thier beautful colors. why make them STOP doing that.. its a really cool characteristic to watch


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

It's fine to use a clear divider 2 day later and my fish is fine,they don't really care.

2 days later....
Clown tail:Hi double tail!(Looks at double tail's side)
Double tail:Hi!
Clown tail:Want to try to chase each other?
Double tail:No thanks.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

im confused so many answers but since most are saying not see thru can i use the plastic grid stuff that you can find at a craft store it is not see thru at all


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

It's 3 vs 3 ok so it's up to other people now.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

On my divided 10 when first set up they flared quite often. Now, they don't even pay attention to each other. I haven't seen any flaring at all lately.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

4 vs 3!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Clear is fine, if you are worried you can place tall plants on one side of the divider so their direct view will be hampered =)


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

I have semi clear dividers. You can definitely tell whats on the other side.
Sometimes the Bettas will get curious and check each other out and then go about their own business. 
I think you should be fine with a clear divider. If you get an acrylic sheet (plexiglass) maybe drill a few holes in it for filtration purposes.


----------



## Stardancer (Jan 2, 2011)

Of course. As long as it's something that they won't hurt themselves on if they run into it or brush by. 

SwayLocks, I don't think using a clear divider would take away ALL their aggressive tendencies, just the ones towards each other. They'll still flare at other fish if you let them see each other. And actually, I've heard that if you house two males next to each other (in say, side-by-side bowls), while they'll lose interest, you can put a piece of cardboard between them for a day or two and they'll start flaring again when you take it away.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

That is exactly what they will do because mine did that but when I removed them from each other then put them back they flared again


----------

